# St.Simons/Village Creek?



## JAXON (Apr 3, 2017)

How big of a boat is too big to put in at village creek? Is 22ft too big?


----------



## Rodsmith (Apr 3, 2017)

I have seen a few launch out of there in that range, but you will need 3/4, if not full tide, it dries up to nothing at low so the site will definitely limit your retrailering times. I launch a 16 key west in there and need at least 1-1/2 hours of incoming to do it easily. You should have all the depth you need but it is tight at the ramp and I would suggest you go give it a look before trying it.


----------



## JAXON (Apr 3, 2017)

Yea I checked it out Saturday afternoon. Low tide was about 3 hours away an I thought there was still enough water to load had I fished there that day. I was curious if anyone had actually put a boat that size in there.


----------



## jfish (Apr 3, 2017)

Depends on the water flow.  Extreme phases it sucks it out of there.  The ramp you maybe able to use but its shallow ramp so you will hit mud bar behind it trying to get off and or on.  I would suggest not even half tide to begin with.  Honestly its a pain in the rear using it at the wrong time with any trailered boat.  Friday I just about didn't get back into ramp in time.  I got to ramp at 3ish and low water was at 530 I think.  I had to wade out and help get 16' jon back on trailer.  No way anything bigger would have.  While loading it a 14' jon just about didn't have enough to get to ramp.  They pushed it to the ramp. This was at 345.  Look back at the tide chart and you make decision.  

I live here and I wouldn't put my bay boat back in there unless high water because its a pain in the butt.  I would run around island or use Hampton before I do it.


----------



## JAXON (Apr 3, 2017)

If you put in at St. Simons marina how long of a trip around is it? I called Hampton an it's a little pricey!


----------



## jfish (Apr 3, 2017)

Prob 30 min for sure. Hampton will save he gas you will burn.  Do what you want but village is a PIA. I personally don't like Hampton but it's because they washed my boat with acid. One reason cost is more. They wash your junk when they take it out. However tell them NO toilet bowl cleaner. 

SSI marina is great service and price NO over night dockage right now thanks to past hurricane.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 3, 2017)

As has been said, the tides own you in Village Creek, even in a much smaller boat.  The Hampton launch is better and saves you fuel and time.  Where are you planning on going?


----------



## JAXON (Apr 3, 2017)

I just wanted to fish that side of the island. Thanks for the info. Sounds like Hampton may be my best bet.


----------



## gulpjuice (Apr 4, 2017)

I launch a 25 in there on a regular basis. The tide is about an hour behind the st simons lighthouse tide and you should definitely wait at least 3-4 hours after low at the light house. Hampton is $2 a ft so if you want to do that its another 15min up the road from village creek and you dont have to worry about the tide there


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 4, 2017)

JAXON said:


> I just wanted to fish that side of the island. Thanks for the info. Sounds like Hampton may be my best bet.



Nice area, lots of good "drops" to fish. 

Enjoy.


----------

